# Sonodyne GENIE 1 HTS vs Logitech z5500



## surya_sapui (Mar 18, 2009)

dear guys, i want to choose best speaker both of them Sonodyne GENIE 1 HTS & Logitech z5500.both system are 5.1 but i am confused to compare them.but two system price are huge difference and z5500 wattage is more than genie.but i want best sound quality with good bass.pls help to choose a good speaker.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 18, 2009)

How about this: *www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=HT-S3100&class=Systems&p=i

Onkyo HT-S3100. It's available inside 20k.


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 18, 2009)

i live in kolkata,is it avilable in kolkata dude.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 18, 2009)

How can one choose speakers based on wattage? Why dont you audition both the speakers? I haven't auditioned sonodyne speakers yet so you will have to do some searching with speakers so sell audiophile speakers which should be there in Kolkata.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't think it's a good idea to get Sonodyne GENIE 1 HTS. This one doesn't come with amp!!! It's just 5 satellites and one boom box.


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 18, 2009)

sonodyne listening room are available "*www.sonodyne.com/listening.htm"


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 18, 2009)

desiibond i listen  Onkyo HTs-S3100 but its volume level limited. i went to onkyo shop then i hear hts-s3105, its sound very good but they said amplifier av receiver sound up to 75 only.they demonstrate volume within 65.when i asked to increase the volume then they said if i volume increase out of 75 then may be speaker driver damage.but when i want more volume then what i do.pls reply


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 19, 2009)

You increase the sound from windows. In any case if you still need better sound- no brainer you need a good sound card. If you want music loud enough to scare the **** of your neighbours- You need REALLY big speakers.


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 19, 2009)

if i increase volume from windows / pc sound card then Onkyo HTs-S3100 amplifier in 60-65 volume sounds much increase or remain the same.if i cross the volume above 70 then what happen.
i am telling this because my home in main road side in daylight we have much traffic sound for this reason i want to increase the volume just at all.
in some forum i see Onkyo HTs-S3100 sub woofer bass not much better is that true guys.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 19, 2009)

Logitech Z-5500 Rocks


----------



## desiibond (Mar 19, 2009)

^^Wait for few more days.

Onkyo has upgraded their entry level line up of HTIBs

Onkyo HT-S3200:

costs around 380$ now and here is the spec:

5.1 home theater system with 110-watts per channel
Two-way front and center speakers, each with 3.25-inch woofer and 0.75-inch tweeter
Smaller rear speakers, each with 3.25-inch woofer
110-watt subwoofer with 8-inch driver
Component-style 5.1 AV receiver
Audyssey Dynamic Volume and Audyssey Dynamic EQ
Three HDMI inputs
Two component video inputs
Three digital audio inputs (two optical, one coaxial)


----------



## anubisX (Mar 19, 2009)

We are talking about pumping up the volume here, doesn't matter if you increase the sound from amp or windows, too much sound will f#@%-up the drivers (that's what the sound guy said, I guess). So the problem with the OP is that he need high volume as he resides by main road and you know how the traffic is. Room size is also an issue. The audition rooms as u know are small and it feels mind-blowing there. Will the OP get the same effect if the room is 18ft x 35ft ? Specs of this HT : 

*onkyoindia.com/products/HT_Packages/home_style/ht-s3105/index-1.htm


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 19, 2009)

Let's start off from the basics again
Which sound card?
How big is the room?


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 20, 2009)

my room near about 250Sq feat.and i use on board sound on my pc(realtek).when i went to onkyo shop which movie sound i hear as a demo on HTS-3105 and the same sound i hear on z5500 but there was some difference not huge between them.but z5500 bass and sound is huge that not in onkyo.for this reason i want some more volume.may be it available on onkyo HT-S4100, but is it available in kolkata. any one know.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 20, 2009)

I doubt the detail of sound is great on any onboard sound. When I was using windows xp temporarily on my p5q deluxe rig, my pretty old sb live value did sound better against p5q deluxe's onboard sound- and I was using atp3 using FLAC music files BTW!! Even mp3 and avi files did sound MUCH better. An onboard will always act like an onboard. As it is z5500 is a wasted buy, using z5500 on an onboard is a sign of a bad investment.


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 20, 2009)

For this reason The Sorcerer i wont to buy z5500, but if i buy onkyo hts-3105 its volume limited, i want more some volume.what should i  do.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 20, 2009)

When you are saying loud- how much db are we talking about here? Dont forget the fact that most of the desktop speakers sound gets distorted when you increase the volume and above the fact you will be using an onboard. Even if I consider that the space is 1000 square feet extra What's the point in having loud speakers if the sound is getting distorted because of the source? Get a good sound card and good speakers. Or else follow the DIY route if you want sound which will rattle the hell out of your neighbours- but still expect some amount of distortion again depending on the components used. z5500 is between 15k-20k which is a lot for desktop grade speakers.


----------



## surya_sapui (Mar 20, 2009)

i wont go for logitech z5500 when i will got good home theater system.but onkyo is very good but sounds limited and my area of house very noisy side in main road , in daylight i cant listen any sounds effect bcause of traffic noise for this reason i searching for another home theater with some volume not so much but one bit more.any other home theater like onkyo.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 21, 2009)

Ahh!! I empathize with you. Traffic is a killer. In this case, why dont you audition really good 2.0 audiophile speakers- like audioengine 5 for 20k or get a cheap set of passive speakers+ amps?? Norge 2060 amps costs around 7k and I think whaferdale 9.1 diamond for 11k. 1k for required wires and best recommended if you get something like asus xonar dx for 3.5k-4k.


----------



## anubisX (Mar 21, 2009)

Have to check if they're available in Kolkata.


----------

